# (I) Temperatura Mínima em Dezembro de 2010



## AnDré (27 Nov 2010 às 17:02)

Qual a Temperatura Mínima registada no mês de Dezembro de 2010, numa estação oficial em *Portugal Continental e Ilhas*?

-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(II) Precipitação máxima em Dezembro de 2010


----------



## N_Fig (27 Nov 2010 às 17:17)

-6ºC a -8ºC


----------



## David sf (27 Nov 2010 às 17:25)

-10,1 a -12ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2010 às 17:35)

Muito frio: <= -12ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Nov 2010 às 17:41)

-10.1ºC a -12ºC...
Ainda estive indeciso para o intervalo dos -12ºC... fica para Janeiro...


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Nov 2010 às 17:52)

-10,1ºC a -12,0ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Nov 2010 às 17:53)

-10,1°C a -12,0°C


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2010 às 18:19)

Eu votei no intervalo : *-8,1ºC a -10,0ºC*


----------



## Jodamensil (27 Nov 2010 às 18:19)

-2,1ºC a -4,0ºC


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2010 às 18:25)

*-8,1ºC a -10,0ºC* e já é muito frio mesmo....


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2010 às 19:28)

-10,1ºC a -12,0ºC


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2010 às 19:32)

Jodamensil disse:


> -2,1ºC a -4,0ºC





*-8,1ºC a -10,0ºC*


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2010 às 19:41)

-10,1ºC a -12,0ºC


----------



## vinc7e (27 Nov 2010 às 19:44)

-8,1ºC a -10,0ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Nov 2010 às 23:42)

Entre os -10,1ºC a -12,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2010 às 21:26)

O meu palpite recai sobre todos os valores de temperatura mínima entre os *-8,1ºC* e os *-10ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Nov 2010 às 21:35)

-8,1ºC A -10,0ºC


----------



## jPdF (29 Nov 2010 às 00:32)

-8.1 a -10
nas penhas douradas!


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2010 às 00:39)

-8,1ºC a -10,0ºC

Eu pertenço à pequena maioria que votou nestes valores. E sozinhos vamos ganhar...a bem do défice!!!


----------



## Fil (29 Nov 2010 às 00:42)

Também votei no intervalo mais popular entre os -8ºC e -10ºC, e podem acontecer já nesta próxima semana.


----------



## vitamos (29 Nov 2010 às 09:23)

-8,1ºC a -10ºC...


Esta minha mania de votar sem ver a tendência das votações... Lá vou eu ter que dividir o bacalhau da consoada com mais uns 20...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2010 às 11:23)

eu votei no intervalo <=-12.0ºC  Ainda estão poucos


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Nov 2010 às 20:08)

Eu votei no intervalo de *-8.1 a -10*.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2010 às 20:48)

Votei o intervalo -8,1ºC a -10,0ºC, algumas nas Penhas Douradas ou no Nordeste Transmontano ou em Lamas de Mouro....


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2010 às 13:31)

Quase a fechar esta sondagem.
Não se esqueçam de votar. 

O meu palpite vai para a barra vermelha. (-10,1ºC a -12,0ºC)


----------



## rcjla (30 Nov 2010 às 14:03)

-10,1ºC a -12,0ºC


----------



## Thomar (3 Dez 2010 às 11:38)

Segundo o site do IM (gráficos de observação) a *temperatura mínima hoje nas Penhas Douradas foi de -6,5ºC!*


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2010 às 11:39)

Nada altera as votações!


----------



## Golden Fields (4 Dez 2010 às 17:20)

-8,1ºC a -10,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (17 Dez 2010 às 10:01)

Snifa disse:


> Interior Norte completamente gelado , destaque para os *-8.4 ºc* de Miranda do Douro..  logo seguido de Bragança com *-7.7ºc*



O post do Snifa, no litoral norte, a dar conta de que já estamos no intervalo [-8,1ºC a -10,0ºC]


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2011 às 10:40)

A mínima foi mesmo em Miranda do Douro. Pelos gráficos diários não deverá ter chegado à casa dos -9,0ºC.







Intervalo vencedor: -8,1ºC a -10,0ºC

E dos 22 vencedores: ac_cernax, Aristocrata, Brigantia, Chasing Thunder, dahon, Dan, Fil, Gilmet, Golden Fields, Hazores, João Soares, jPdF, meteo, mirones, MSantos, NunoBrito, Pedro, Snifa, Veterano, vinc7e, vitamos, Z13


----------

